# Look what I found!



## mmrmein

Probably not exciting to many, but remember your Mother using this?

Complete down to the rubber band. Copyright 1949.


----------



## McOzzy72

Have never seen one in my life.


----------



## gloriam

The only darner I remember is a darning egg. Never saw one of these but I remember the company.


----------



## Cyber Granny

chriso1972 said:


> Have never seen one in my life.


Me neither, maybe we arnt old enough


----------



## mmrmein

Oops! I'm sure this will get moved to another place by Admin.


----------



## edmondp

Great find. I have never seen one before. My mother used to place a light bulb in a sock for darning.


----------



## crochetknit Deb

My mother never took to needlecrafts. She was a horsewoman, and a motorcycle nut. Harleys.


----------



## Dreamweaver

chriso1972 said:


> Have never seen one in my life.


Me neither. Kinda cool though..... I hate fixing holes....


----------



## shayfaye

I would love to have one for hubby's socks. I use a big old spoon now. That looks cool.


----------



## carolyn tolo

We used darning eggs. Mother entertained (?) me and my 

sister whenever we went visiting by having us do that lady's

mending. We got pretty good at it.

When I married, I mended socks as we traveled on our honeymoon!


----------



## K2P2 knitter

My DH asked me to darn one of his socks. I really hate darning socks so I picked up the sock said "darn sock" and threw it in the trash. I haven't seen the Dritz Automatic Darner but do have a wooden sock darner.


----------



## DLB

That was much too spendy for our family. The darning was done without a gadget.


----------



## jvallas

edmondp said:


> Great find. I have never seen one before. My mother used to place a light bulb in a sock for darning.


 So how are we supposed to darn socks now??? :-D


----------



## Persian Cat

Hi Chriso
How are the kitties?


----------



## McOzzy72

Persian Cat said:


> Hi Chriso
> How are the kitties?


They are doing good. They will be a week old on Friday


----------



## mmrmein

chriso1972 said:


> Have never seen one in my life.


You are way too young Chriso! LOL

This is copyrighted 1948. Can you tell I like old things--like me.

Seems like a bother unless you are going to make a lot of I-cord.


----------



## Persian Cat

Hi 
I have never seen an automatic darner before (prob too young )
who am I kidding ? I will ask my 88yr old mother when I next speak to her


----------



## disgo

It was a nice aid but not very popular since darning went out of fashion after its conception. Just like my darning hoop for my original 730 Bernina. Still have my grandmother's egg that she supported her family with by doing darning professionally. Would like the mushroom type that English darners used.


----------



## Persian Cat

I bet they are gorgeous how many do you have and what colours are they ?


----------



## iShirl

Oh, jvallas, that was so funny!! ;-)


----------



## maureenb

I never saw one of those,either..my mother never was interested in knitting,sewing or mending,but..she was a good housekeeper and cook..


----------



## McOzzy72

Well Maybe because I do not make socks that much is why I do not darn. I just buy new socks LOL


----------



## runswithscissors

Have not seen one before - but I will be looking at garage sales this summer!


----------



## Persian Cat

I am too young too I wasnt around until September 1952 !
I cant believe I said that I am next to oldest in our office !


----------



## eneurian

raised by my grandmother who darned on real hen eggs from the coop in the back yard.


----------



## McOzzy72

Persian Cat said:


> I am too young too I wasnt around until September 1952 !
> I cant believe I said that I am next to oldest in our office !


you are not too old just a couple decades older than me


----------



## Sine

What a find! I love to find old gadgets, too!


----------



## jvallas

iShirl said:


> Oh, jvallas, that was so funny!! ;-)


Ha! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Persian Cat

Hi Chriso 
Well I feel really old now ! My daughter will be 40 on May 8th and my son 38 on May 9th but I was talking to a very kind lady at work yest and when I said how old my daughter will be and that in march next year I start to get my state pension she looked genuinely shocked and said she couldnt believe it it certainly made my day !


----------



## McOzzy72

Persian Cat said:


> Hi Chriso
> Well I feel really old now ! My daughter will be 40 on May 8th and my son 38 on May 9th but I was talking to a very kind lady at work yest and when I said how old my daughter will be and that in march next year I start to get my state pension she looked genuinely shocked and said she couldnt believe it it certainly made my day !


do not feel old. Think of it as this. I am not old I am just smarter


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers

Mine used a burned out lightbulb, too.


----------



## TNS

jvallas said:


> So how are we supposed to darn socks now??? :-D


 :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## shepherd

jvallis - good one. Also how will I heat my chicken house water? Hate those darn bulbs!


----------



## mtnmama67

jvallas said:


> So how are we supposed to darn socks now??? :-D


Hilarious!!Thanks for posting..sstill laughing!! SEE PHOTO OF NEWER TYPE LIGHT BILB


----------



## jvallas

shepherd said:


> jvallis - good one. Also how will I heat my chicken house water? Hate those darn bulbs!


No kidding. New tech isn't always progress!


----------



## boncroft

My mother always darned socks with a lightbulb. She was an expert.


----------



## Persian Cat

Well Chriso I would never think of myself as smarter I always think I am just the same as anyone else ! My lack of confidence was caused by being married to my ex husband for too many years he always thought he was better than anyone else (still does now)

Marguerite


----------



## jvallas

boncroft said:


> My mother always darned socks with a lightbulb. She was an expert.


It's a real art when done well!


----------



## run4fittness

I don't remember one like that! Mom would never have darned socks.


----------



## Easter Bunni

gloriam said:


> The only darner I remember is a darning egg. Never saw one of these but I remember the company.


Ditto! And have used the egg many times.....no time recently, tho'... LOL. Ciao for now...


----------



## patsyleedy

love it! that's technology in the "way back machine"


----------



## kiwiannie

I had never heard about them,but my DH's mum had one.That darner would have made life a lot easier,thanks for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah Chana

To jvallas:
I have a darning sock that belonged to my Grandmother. Maybe a local yarn shop would have them or be able to order one for you. Mine is made of wood, has a 4" lollypop type handle and is shaped like a light bulb. It is painted with black shellac paint. It has to be almost 100 years old and is one of my treasures.
I hope you can find one- maybe on the internet?
(I'm the Wellies person)


----------



## Jessica-Jean

eneurian said:


> raised by my grandmother who darned on real hen eggs from the coop in the back yard.


Now, if _that_ doesn't teach your fingers to work gently, nothing will! Kudos to her!



jvallas said:


> So how are we supposed to darn socks now??? :-D


You mean we're supposed to darn _at all_? I think it was early 1960 when I last darned a sock. Darning cotton bobby-sox is anything but fun! 

However, had I had one of those Dritz gizmos, I'd probably darn socks, just because I like to play with mechanical toys! I'll keep an eye peeled for them at garage and estate sales, as well as church bazaars.


----------



## jvallas

Sarah Chana said:


> To jvallas:
> I have a darning sock that belonged to my Grandmother. Maybe a local yarn shop would have them or be able to order one for you. Mine is made of wood, has a 4" lollypop type handle and is shaped like a light bulb. It is painted with black shellac paint. It has to be almost 100 years old and is one of my treasures.
> I hope you can find one- maybe on the internet?
> (I'm the Wellies person)


I actually do have one, from KnitPicks, but I appreciate you reaching out to help! I only posted the photo to be my silly self! :-D


----------



## jvallas

Jessica-Jean said:


> You mean we're supposed to darn at all? I think it was early 1960 when I last darned a sock. Darning cotton bobby-sox is anything but fun! .


Haha! Gosh, does the term "bobby-sox" take me back. Sock hops. Parties in friends' basements! Good times.


----------



## Sarah Chana

Giant size handwarmers- that might do the trick, don't you think??????


----------



## jvallas

Now I've ended up down the rabbit hole looking at the Speedweve (and Canada's Darn Easy). Stop me!!
http://cargocultcraft.com/2010/03/07/darn-it-all-my-new-speedweve/


----------



## sandraj

actually my mother darned without any machine and she did a great job me on the other hand was not so skillful-guess that's why i've always thrown out the socks once they sported a hole!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

jvallas said:


> Haha! Gosh, does the term "bobby-sox" take me back. Sock hops. Parties in friends' basements! Good times.


Not for _this_ outcast!


----------



## jvallas

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not for _this_ outcast!


 :-D I wasn't exactly the belle of the ball!


----------



## K2P2 knitter

not for this outcast either. Never went to friends basements for parties or dances at school.


----------



## crochetknit Deb

I'm a type 1 diabetic, not suppose to darn socks.
Holes in them, toss them.


----------



## K2P2 knitter

crochetknit Deb said:


> I'm a type 1 diabetic, not suppose to darn socks.
> Holes in them, toss them.


I just love your avatar!


----------



## bwtyer

edmondp said:


> Great find. I have never seen one before. My mother used to place a light bulb in a sock for darning.


So did mine!


----------



## crochetknit Deb

K2P2 knitter said:


> I just love your avatar!


Thank you. Yours is sweet.


----------



## Bunbun

what a great find. I love old things in the sewing, etc. line. I believe these were through the ads where you were supposed to be able to make money mending for people because it was supposed to be an "invisible" mend.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Bunbun said:


> what a great find. I love old things in the sewing, etc. line. I believe these were through the ads where you were supposed to be able to make money mending for people because it was supposed to be an "invisible" mend.


I'm sure I used to see them with the other Dritz products in the 'notions' section at Woolworth, Kresge, etc. Even had I been interested in buying one, it was beyond my kiddie cash limitations.


----------



## edmondp

jvallas said:


> So how are we supposed to darn socks now??? :-D


Don't think a light bulb would work today!


----------



## String Queen

mmrmein said:


> Probably not exciting to many, but remember your Mother using this?
> 
> Complete down to the rubber band. Copyright 1949.


Wow. Amazing. This is what I have. I was wondering what it was. Obviously I have parts missing. There are no markings on the back.

Thanks for posting your 'treasure'.

Robin


----------



## crochetknit Deb

jvallas said:


> So how are we supposed to darn socks now??? :-D


Does pantyhose still come in egg shaped containers? Maybe one of them would work.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

crochetknit Deb said:


> Does pantyhose still come in egg shaped containers? Maybe one of them would work.


I wouldn't know, since I haven't bought any since before Leggs, but Easter just passed. There are plastic eggs galore to be had at any dollar store. Some of them my be made of a hard enough plastic to withstand needle-pokes.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jvallas said:


> So how are we supposed to darn socks now??? :-D


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## vershi

chriso1972 said:


> Have never seen one in my life.


Me neither, but it looks handy.


----------



## quiltqueen

What a truly exciting and unique find. You are blessed to have found such a goodie.


----------



## Windbeam

jvallas said:


> So how are we supposed to darn socks now??? :-D


Laugh, how things have changed!


----------



## Mary Cardiff

mmrmein said:


> Probably not exciting to many, but remember your Mother using this?
> 
> Complete down to the rubber band. Copyright 1949.


I have one, bought in Oldham market some years ago,it has a lovely polished wooden part,I have the box and instructions,but cannot find the box at the moment,I believe my dates around 1910,


----------



## sbeth53

Now that is funny!


jvallas said:


> So how are we supposed to darn socks now??? :-D


----------



## rujam

Wow that brings back memories of Mum teaching me how to use it to darn Dad's socks and my school socks.


----------



## roseknit

We used a wooden mushroom for darning


----------



## beaz

shayfaye said:


> I would love to have one for hubby's socks. I use a big old spoon now. That looks cool.


http://www.google.com/#q=dritz+automatic+darner&tbm=shop&spd=17487955328867408986


----------



## Mary Cardiff

mmrmein said:


> Probably not exciting to many, but remember your Mother using this?
> 
> Complete down to the rubber band. Copyright 1949.


This is mine,


----------



## grandmaof7

My mother or grandmother never had such a gadget for darning socks. Never saw one before now.


----------



## lpeni

K2P2 knitter said:


> My DH asked me to darn one of his socks. I really hate darning socks so I picked up the sock said "darn sock" and threw it in the trash. I haven't seen the Dritz Automatic Darner but do have a wooden sock darner.


 :thumbup:


----------



## SherryH

My Mom used an old light bulb too.


----------



## tangomaz

I have had one stashed away in my house for years, I re-discovered it yesterday. My friend pointed out to me 'You have a button missing from your sock', which meant that my toe was poking through a hole! (I didn't know that one either)! I will now attempt to use this gizmo to fix it, though whether it will fit inside the toe is another challenge!


----------



## gigi 722

Never seen one of those. I always used a darning egg. Sent it to my daughter who asked how to darn socks. I expect it will be ther for me to use when I visit.


----------



## alvadee

chriso1972 said:


> Well Maybe because I do not make socks that much is why I do not darn. I just buy new socks LOL


I also do not knit socks (yet) and I have never darned any in my 64 years of marriage !


----------



## pierrette

Ivallas, that is toooooo funny!!!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie

I've never seen one before, and my mother is 92 yrs young, and use to be quite a seamstress! Very interesting!!


----------



## pb9759

jvallas said:


> So how are we supposed to darn socks now??? :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grfew

My mom used a darning egg, probably could not have afford a fancy machine to do it. I have her egg now and my MIL's also!


----------



## yona

What a find.... I love finding vintage sewing/knitting treasures.


----------



## yorkie1

GREAT!! I still use an old light bulb. I have several size bulbs for different size sox. I would love to have a gadget like that one to try. Looks very interesting.


----------



## AiLin

K2P2 knitter said:


> My DH asked me to darn one of his socks. I really hate darning socks so I picked up the sock said "darn sock" and threw it in the trash. I haven't seen the Dritz Automatic Darner but do have a wooden sock darner.


:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## AiLin

jvallas said:


> So how are we supposed to darn socks now??? :-D


:thumbup: :lol:

Love the humour on this site.


----------



## CarolA

I've never seen this before but I could sure use one! My mother used the wooden sock darning thing, whatever it's called. 
I'm going to learn to knit socks as soon as I get to Brown's Sheep to buy the correct size dpns. I'm sure they will last much longer than the cheap things the store sells!!


----------



## Bloomers

That is a really cool find! Congratulations!


----------



## Condia

Never saw or heard of this before but I WANT ONE now, lol.


----------



## talbotsetters

mmrmein said:


> Probably not exciting to many, but remember your Mother using this?
> 
> Complete down to the rubber band. Copyright 1949.


You've answered a question for me! Found the metal bit when clearing out my mums house years ago and couldn't figure out what it was! Only ever saw her using a wooden mushroom for darning (she used to darn everything - socks, nylons, sheets...)!


----------



## Granny2005

That's cool!


----------



## crystalrose

I used to do the light bulb thing too, as did my mother, but then one day my husband dropped my sewing notions box. It was not fun picking glass out of my notions! So after that, I use a wooden shaker egg, that came in a set of musical toys. My son never liked it much, so he didn't mind, and it works just fine.


----------



## #1Patsy

good idea for those days but none darn now days


----------



## heatherb

I have one of these it was my mother in laws - my husband added yes but you never darn socks !!!


----------



## glnwhi

be careful everyone my mother always told me just before you forget how to do anything that you would have to do it again, I havent forgotten how to darn but there are somethings I would rather not have to , socks are simple compared to some things.


----------



## talbotsetters

heatherb said:


> I have one of these it was my mother in laws - my husband added yes but you never darn socks !!!


But he does, right?


----------



## aljellie

DLB said:


> That was much too spendy for our family. The darning was done without a gadget.


I learned to darn without gadgets too. Would hold the sock over the open part of a small glass and darn by setting up yarn/threads in one direction and weaving in and out in the opposite direction. A lot of work but that's what you did when money was tight. Now we live in a throw-away society, but I sure don't miss the hard work of darning.
Ellie


----------



## Munchn

Never have seen one of these and I am older too. Sure could use one though... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SallyAnn

I have never seen nor heard of a darning tool like that. My grandmothers used wooden eggs, and my mom didn't darn. Daddy hated the feeling of the mended area on his feet/heels.


----------



## i m adele

We used light bulbs, spoons, even a rock, anything that was handy to get the job done fast. Have not darned a sock in 60 years. adele


----------



## knitwit549

haven't ever seen anything like that....didn't have a wooden egg, never darned socks until in the 70's. used a L'eggs egg, remember those? Can't get them around here anymore.


----------



## Jaymacphe

gloriam said:


> The only darner I remember is a darning egg. Never saw one of these but I remember the company.


Me too. It looks like a fabulous idea. I am afraid as l don't knit socks(as Yet), l tend to throw away holey socks and just buy new ones..
Jay


----------



## tatesgirl

#1Patsy said:


> good idea for those days but none darn now days


I just darned three socks! I HAD to! I knitted them for my daughter who has a heart condition which means her feet are always cold. Her doctor told her she's dragging her left foot and that's what causes a large hole on the bottom of her sock, right under her heel.

And that's a good reason for current production of this marvelous little gadget... hint... hint!


----------



## Flybreit

jvallas said:


> So how are we supposed to darn socks now??? :-D


Good point! I guess we had better keep some of our burned out bulbs?


----------



## tatesgirl

Just a point of interest (about the squiggly bulbs)- Our building management announced they were prohibiting use of our regular American-made bulbs about a year ago. I have a good supply of 40 watt GE's so used them anyway, not liking reports of mercury contained in the imports. Recently, we were forbidden to use the squgglies and an orange pail is provided in the community room for the bulbs now referred to as in need of special disposal due to being dangerous.


----------



## pridie

Awesome find!


----------

